# Peacock moss as carpet plant?



## geneyoonit

So I've been looking all over the internet for a way to carpet my peacock moss, but found only some good information on java moss and the more common varieties of moss...

Does anyone know if this is possible? I've tried tying it down to rocks (which worked fine) but now that I have a lot of extra moss available (from trimmings) I wanted to use a "screen" or "mesh" to get a nice carpet-look to the aquarium.

So really, I'm looking to see if people have tried this, what worked best (and fastest for the impatient ) and if this is even possible in the first place. 

Any help/suggestions/advice would be appreciated


----------



## girl4girlz

I love peacock moss ... good luck


----------



## houseofcards

I used a lot of Peacock Moss in this scape:


----------



## Naultinus

Wow that is spectacular!

Specs please:razz:


----------



## geneyoonit

houseofcards said:


> I used a lot of Peacock Moss in this scape:


ah how'd you do that? screen/mesh? tied it down to several flat rocks? or tweeze them in between gravel/substrate?

that looks beautiful by the way!


----------



## houseofcards

geneyoonit said:


> ah how'd you do that? screen/mesh? tied it down to several flat rocks? or tweeze them in between gravel/substrate?
> 
> that looks beautiful by the way!


There are probably about 5 or 6 rocks of different sizes in there. The moss is placed on the rock and held down with hairnets.

Thanks for the comments on the tank just wanted to show what you can do with Peacock Moss. The tank is 3.5g, 18w cf, co2, aquasoil. Besides the moss there is Bolbitis heudelotii and Cyperus helferi.


----------



## emersed

Just make sure to give it good lighting and water flow, to keep it healthy. CO2 helps as well, After a week or so the moss starts growing out of mesh!


----------



## ramis

Houseofcards, your tank looks beautiful, great tip for tying the moss. 

What is the name of the tall plant you have on the left and right side, it looks great.


----------



## Newt

Houseofcards,

Your profile is still showing Intermediate skill level. Way overdue in bumping that up IMO. I'm tellin' ya.

How do you deal with the moss once it has really grown out and is thick. In my shrimp tank I find it gets stringy and a bit bare down in deep. Do you just snip away or what?


----------



## houseofcards

Newt said:


> Houseofcards,
> 
> Your profile is still showing Intermediate skill level. Way overdue in bumping that up IMO. I'm tellin' ya.
> 
> How do you deal with the moss once it has really grown out and is thick. In my shrimp tank I find it gets stringy and a bit bare down in deep. Do you just snip away or what?


Thanks Newt! Yeah I guess I can update that. sometimes I cut many times I hand trim. Just slowly remove excess then snip.


----------



## houseofcards

ramis said:


> Houseofcards, your tank looks beautiful, great tip for tying the moss.
> 
> What is the name of the tall plant you have on the left and right side, it looks great.


Thanks. That's BOLBITIS HEUDELOTII the african fern.


----------

